

Ask HN: Should I leave my Job for Ippon USA? - helpmewithjobs

Let me lay it all out there:<p>TL;DR: I have two great offers, have unofficially accepted both (accepted Ippon, then agreed to stay at my current employer). I am feeling regret for my decision and want to go back and commit to Ippon despite some uncertainty and lack of stability in the future. I&#x27;m about to turn 26 and don&#x27;t have dependents to support. Ippon has encouraged me to ask them any questions I have to get me to join them, despite declining their offer last night. What do I do?<p>The details:<p>(Coming in next post)<p>---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------<p>So, some questions&#x2F;statements:<p>1. I know I&#x27;m literally the worst person on the planet. I have two awesome companies fighting over me and I am struggling with this decision. 
2. My gut is telling me to join Ippon but my brain says I&#x27;ve already committed to my current employer. Do I have any wriggle room here? Am I being insane not listening to my gut? 
3. What sort of questions should I be asking of my employer and of Ippon to help with this situation? I am looking for confidence and solidarity in my decision, and despite both these companies fighting for me, I&#x27;m having trouble finding it.<p>Thank you so much for your help!
======
helpmewithjobs
Anyone know how I can get a HN mod to kill this story?

------
helpmewithjobs
The details: I have been in my current position at a consulting company for 8
mo. Offer is with a Java consulting shop named Ippon USA. They are a french
Java company that is building their US headquarters in Richmond, VA. They want
me to come on as their distributed computing guy, and day one develop a
partnership with Databricks (the minds behind Spark), go to them and become a
certified Spark trainer. The pay is very nice, about 30% past my old salary.

>>[http://www.ipponusa.com](http://www.ipponusa.com)

Originally I decided to accept their offer and not ask mu current employer for
a counter because I thought this work would be really exciting. However, Ippon
hit me with a complicated non-compete, and so I did ask my employer to
counter. Simultaneously I asked Ippon to revise their NC agreement and they
accepted all of my changes (I didn’t expect this). My employer came back with
a counter that was good (proposed by me - meeting me halfway salary-wise) and
offering for me to define my career however I want. If I want to go to
conferences, pursue data bricks, business development, whatever, do it.
They’ll support it.

However, my current employer hasn’t done a good job selling the types of
‘true’ production big data engagements that I’m looking for. Ippon is
different; they are exclusively software people, and they are positioned to
service Java and open source exclusively. So that puts the big data
technologies in a spotlight there and they are in a good position to deliver
in them because they understand very well how Java, Scala, and some of the
underlying goodies operate.

IN addition, there is some opportunity and risk based on their success in the
United States. If something political happens in France or the US, that could
affect the financial backing of the parent company. However, I will maintain a
good relationship with my current employer and they said I can come back if I
decide to leave. The thing I’m unsure about is the risk, whether or not they
can land the ‘real’ big data work that I want to be in on, the impact to my
personal life (incl. additional travel), and I am feeling some emotional
attachment to my current employer. I feel like the cultures are very
different, and I think I might fit better into Ippon’s culture. They host
hackathons, encourage committing to open source projects, and want to focus on
big data as their first practice area in the USA.

Although, I have felt very happy and stable while at my current employer. If I
travel for more exciting engagement with them, my situation could change and I
could become more stressed (something comparable to Ippon).

Last night, I decided to stay with my current employer (after they exerted
some pressure and asked me to decide last night). Even though I find Ippon
very interesting, my main concern is their ability to create interesting big
data projects. I think my current employer is positioning itself to meet
better and more interesting projects in the next 6 months.

My main concern is that Ippon does look intriguing but I'm not sure its going
to give me the right type of exposure/experience right away. By negotiating
this with my current employer I can keep pursuing my interests with people you
know and people who now know I mean business about defining me future.

~~~
gadders
[http://thevetrecruiter.com/important-information-about-
recru...](http://thevetrecruiter.com/important-information-about-recruiters-
for-job-seekers/counteroffer-should-i-entertain-a-counteroffer/)

~~~
gamblor956
Recruiters don't want employees to accept counteroffers because they don't get
a commission if they don't successfully recruit an employee to a new company.
That is the only reason they spread that FUD.

Companies recognize (and generally accept) that employees will follow the
money. Few industries care about an employee being "committed" to his/her job
beyond the employee's willingness to work in exchange for a paycheck. (Though
based on anecdotes on this board, this may actually be a problem in the
software industry...)

Generally, a counteroffer indicates that the company thinks an employee is
worth keeping. In most industries (i.e., except possibly the software
industry), a company will not make a counteroffer to an employee they do not
want to keep around for the foreseeable future. If an employee is valuable
enough to justify a counteroffer, he/she is not easily replaceable (for
various reasons, including talent, knowledge, familiarity with the company's
processes, systems, etc.). If the employee is easily replaceable, the company
will simply deal with the temporary loss of the employee while they recruit a
replacement. Either way, the math does not add up to justify retaining an
employee with a counteroffer while also spending the money to recruit (and
bring up to speed) a replacement.

~~~
gadders
I agree recruiters don't want employees to accept counter-offers, but that
doesn't mean all the arguments are invalid.

Fundamentally, if you have to quit to get a raise, it's not a great company to
work for.

